# زيت زيتون اردني نخب اول للبيع



## abufahed (8 ديسمبر 2011)

يوجد لدينا زيت زيتون أردني أصلي نخب أول (عصرة أولى ) انتاج شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر 2011

سعر التنكة (16 لتر صافي) 575 ريال سعودي فقط وخصم خاص للكميات فوق عشر تنكات

أرقام الاتصال : 0542432165 و 0547630930 (الرياض)

​


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: زيت زيتون اردني نخب اول للبيع*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ..


----------

